# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Orange dream x fire clutch

## OzzyBoids

Hatched these guys just before heading to Tinley.  I had very good Odds with 3.0 Orange Dream Fires, 1.0 Fire and a normal.



I can't wait to raise these boys up and breed the nicest one to this Orange Dream Yellow Belly Spider Female!



That should yield some really clean, bright Dream Bees!

Oz

----------


## KMS

It was a pleasure talking to you about the Orange dream project in Tinley..I feel it is a must have morph...Keep postin the pics...Cant wait to see what else your have in that project.
Kevin Stoltz

----------


## Jason Bowden

Nice!  Always like seeing your projects.

----------


## Bobsean

Oooo Wow, Those guys are going to get so bright!

----------


## lillyorchid

Holy cow that is a nice looking ODYBSpider!

Grats on your project~!

----------


## ViperGS1

Awesome bro! Nice to see them after their first shed...

----------


## Brad Boa

How nice congrats, you have some great stuff look forward to seeing what you bring to the table this year!!

----------


## rabernet

Wow! I am really digging those, Oz! They're awesome!

----------


## Sloanreptiles

Hmm, makes you wonder what the Orange Dream would do to a Black Eyed.
Congrats on the awesome looking snakes.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Please tell me someone has also added pastel to this mix and has photo's they can post.  :Please:   :Please:   :Please:   :Please:   :Please:   :Please: 




dr del

----------


## AaronP

Awesome Ozzy!  Can't wait to see them as adults  :Very Happy: .

----------


## LadyOhh

Congratulations Oz! 

I'm glad I got to see them. 

Steve wouldn't shut up about them. They are really nice!  :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Vandegrift

Wow Oz, that spider is incredible.

----------


## cbentley

Nice! The orangedream yellowbelly spider is awesome!

----------


## ViperGS1

> Steve wouldn't shut up about them. They are really nice!


That's why!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_LadyOhh_ (10-19-2009)

----------


## Big Gunns

Come on Ozzy....you can't post them until you give them a fancy name. Nobody wants them until they have a name. :Razz:  May Big Gunns suggest the name I dream of Jeannies. :ROFL:  

Call me back again when all those kids of yours aren't screaming in the background buddy. :ROFL:

----------


## DesignerBP

dream bees are officially on my want list now lol.

----------


## RoyalVariations

Hi Oz,

awesome! congrats!   :Good Job:

----------


## Brock Wagner

Oz that Orange Dream stuff is smoking hot.  No camera can capture what that Spider really looks like.   It is just amazing to see it in person!

Brock

----------


## rjs73

That Orange Dream Yellowbelly Spider is awesome Oz!!!!!!

I may need some orange dream stuff.

----------


## NorthernRegius

> Nice! The orangedream yellowbelly spider is awesome!


But the name.  :Sad: 
How about... Taffy? I know but all the cool ones look like candy to me.

----------


## Big Gunns

> But the name. 
> How about... Taffy? I know but all the cool ones look like candy to me.



Stay away from Big Gunns Candy. :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## Eventide

Drool!

----------

